# 2013



## Rashadabd

Felt, Specialized and Trek appear to be stepping their game up for the next year, interested to see how Cervelo responds... What would you guys like to see?

Felt Bicycles 2013 Product Launch – Road, Mountain Bike & Cyclocross - Bike Rumor

2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes – Complete Overview & Actual Weights - Bike Rumor


----------



## xjbaylor

I would like to see the Cervelo RS revamped and really brought into its own. No zertz inserts (Specialized) or pivots (Trek), just a well designed, well thought out, bike for eating the miles. 

I would also REALLY like to see them build a cross bike, specifically a disc brake cross bike. No reason to create an all new design only to run canti's at this point. 

Oh, and get rid of BBright. External, BB30 or BB386. I can't believe they added their own "standard" to the mix. Do we really need to make carbon bikes any more disposable?

I would love to see them take on an aluminum race frame, but I don't see that happening yet. However, I could see Cervelo challenging the CAAD10 for dominance in that niche category if they really put their effort into it.

Other than that, just continue the evolutionary approach. Cervelo build great, if not somewhat boring, bikes. I love that they aren't constantly slapping useless acronyms on their bikes. Sure they have some marketing gibberish (Squoval, Smartwall, TrueAero) but for the most part they just design and build good bikes. I hope they continue to do just that.


----------



## Doc1911

> I would love to see them take on an aluminum race frame, but I don't see that happening yet. However, I could see Cervelo challenging the CAAD10 for dominance in that niche category if they really put their effort into it.


I would buy that!!!


----------



## trunkz22

Agreed to a CAAD challenger. Highly unlikely of them getting rid of BBright though. Never a good idea to say you have a better BB and then drop it 1-2 years later.


----------



## xjbaylor

trunkz22 said:


> Agreed to a CAAD challenger. Highly unlikely of them getting rid of BBright though. Never a good idea to say you have a better BB and then drop it 1-2 years later.


I agree. They won't....I wish they would...but they won't.


----------



## Rashadabd

I agree as well. Tired of 50,000 different bottom bracket types. I'm expecting more P5-like paint schemes, more integrated brakes, a lighter and more comfortable S5 and some minor tinkering with the R Series bikes (internal cable routing, better tire clearance or something like that).


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

Cervelo did produce the Soloist, an aluminum frame aero bike a couple of years back. I'm surprise they didn't run with that.


----------



## xjbaylor

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> Cervelo did produce the Soloist, an aluminum frame aero bike a couple of years back. I'm surprise they didn't run with that.


I'm not surprised that they got rid of the aero aluminum bike. Honestly not even surprised that they don't have an aluminum race bike, but I would still enjoy seeing what they could do if they tried.


----------



## uncrx2003

I enjoy riding my aluminum S1 over my carbon bike. With the full carbon lineup, I think they pricing themselves out of a huge part of the market.


----------



## xjbaylor

uncrx2003 said:


> I enjoy riding my aluminum S1 over my carbon bike. With the full carbon lineup, I think they pricing themselves out of a huge part of the market.


I think it is an attempt not to dilute their brand and maintain the image of a high-end, almost boutique, builder. They are by no means boutique, but to the non-Internet-bike-forum world they seem rare. 

If they wanted a quick cash infusion they could offer a no frills frame (bump the RS down in their line up) offer it with Sora, Tiagra, 105, etc. and triple their sales. I actually assumed that the new management would force them to do something similar. For now it seems they are happy to simply take some of the "lower high end" sales while maintaining their preferred image.


----------



## srshaw7

I'd like to see better integration for di2 with the r series frames, a bit like they do with the s5, that and a front derailleur mount that doesnt need trimming for di2.

I'd buy an r3 in a shot if i could run di2 properly.


----------



## squareslinky

I saw a sneak peak of the 2013 paint schemes. They look real nice. 

Totally different than past paint. I tried to grab a pic, but was moved away.


----------



## Rashadabd

Nooooooooo!!!!! Oh man, I have been waiting for a pic or some details. Could you tell if there or are any new features other than paint?


----------



## squareslinky

I am going to stop by again this week, when its slow, to get more details.


----------



## thenish03

Can you describe what the new paint scheme looks like?


----------



## razredge

*2013 Cervelo rs*

Any idea when we any details and pics would be released for the 2013 R series, the RS and R3 in particular?


----------



## Rashadabd

I would expect sometime around mid September since it appears they have a booth at Interbike which I think takes place in late Sept.


----------



## squareslinky

Sorry for the tease, it seems like that is what I did and I did not mean to. 

The model numbers are written vertically on the seat tubes, with more of a hand written font. Solid colors with less pin stripe looks. Seat tubes are sometimes a different color (white or red) only above the BB and below the TT. I think there is an extra Cervelo on the top tubes. The pics I saw were mostly black bikes, black with red, or a dark grey R. 

I didn't read anything I liked what I saw too much. I am not doing it justice at all with what I am writing. I have no clue when it will be released. I was not allowed to take a picture or get a copy of what I saw. Personally I would ask your local shop if they can show you. I assume they also have what I saw.


----------



## Rashadabd

Thanks man. It's still kind of hard to picture. My expectation is that we should see something around Interbike (mid-Sept.).


----------



## xjbaylor

Found some pics of the 2013 bikes over at WW. More can be found over there in a thread titled 2013 Cervelo.


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice!!! Thanks man, the new color schemes look sharp! I'm not seeing a lot in terms of geometry and other changes though.


----------



## xjbaylor

I kinda like the new R5...that is about it. I thought their old colors split the difference between classic and boring. These are off in a whole new direction.


----------



## squareslinky

Thanks for the pics. Much better view than what i saw. 

I think it is a lot better than the past few years. I really like the R.


----------



## 2326

Not too bothered about the designs but silver paint, good on cars, not on bikes. 

I do however, have a severe objection to matt paint. A complete no no in UK weather. My partner has a matt black Colnago and it shows up every bit of rain, dirt, fingerprint, oil grease and tiniest imperfection or scratch. It also seems to be less hard wearing, its bubbled around the gromit for the internal cable routing so its off for a respray at just over a year old.

I ordered a 2012 R5 4 months ago and am still waiting, they can't even give me a delivery date at the moment but have said it may be a 2013 frame. I've asked to cancel it if that's the case. I'm not spending hard earned cash on a bike that looks naff and isn't going to wear well. Who is in charge of their supply chain BTW can't believe you can't buy something in a severe recession!


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's the original WW thread:

Weight Weenies • View topic - 2013 Cervelo


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I'm not too crazy about the color scheme. Looks like they are going after the stealth look with those matte charcoal/black color finish.


----------



## Tripleblack

Hideous. I for one am happy I just picked up a rival build S5. The white looked like pure secks, but now compared to these nasty paint jobs, it looks even better, ha.


----------



## Qualen

They should have no problem clearing out the rest of the 2011 inventory.


----------



## squareslinky

I personally don't like the past few years paint. I do like this years, with the exception of the silver color.


----------



## Donn12

It looks like the RS is gone. I'm glad I got mine when I did. I do like the looks of the new R5/R3 but I wish they had fewer logos


----------



## MercRidnMike

Donn12 said:


> It looks like the RS is gone. I'm glad I got mine when I did. I do like the looks of the new R5/R3 but I wish they had fewer logos


Egad! Say it ain't so...no more RS?!?! It was on my short list of 3 bikes (OK I admit, I've been procrastinating in pulling the trigger) and was also the front-runner at this point (not having ridden it yet). The R3 was also on the list, but that silver paint job is a non-starter for me...just plain fugly. I don't usually like white, but it wasn't bad in the 2012 version, but the R3 in silver....pass.

They might just lose my interest to a C'dale Synapse Carbon 4 (bike #3 on the list) or maybe a frame-up build on something (poss. Guru Flite) using Campy Athena.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's not too late to get an RS. My understanding is that many shops still have some available if you act quickly.


----------



## Rashadabd

My options are wide open right now. Cervelo didn't do anything to motivate to purchase another R Series. The more I look at them, the less I like next year's design. I really wanted to see more integration. I have mixed feelings on the S5. I have decided that I am going to test the Trek's new Madone & Domane, and BMC's Gran Fondo 01. If I'm not impressed with any of those, I will just stick with my R3 and remain a 1 bike man. May the best bike win (and I m on the hunt for the best blend of speed, weight and comfort).


----------



## Golfster

I have to say, after the initial viewing, the 2013's are starting to grow on me. Put some monochromatic Zipp 303 FC's on the R5 or R3 (or even more modest Mavic SLR's), and it would transform these bikes and make the little bit of color from the model designation pop. 

As for the S2, it looks like the same frame as last year's, with a different colorway - red/black, just mxed up a bit. A build with new Red, including the new Red crankset, if it would fit, and the right wheels, and this bike could start turning heads.

The R5CA, well, that bike has been about form over function from the start - a minimalist's perfect machine - straight lines, light weight, no visible frills, but pure lightweight thrills.

I'm not sure about the S5 yet, but like all of them, seeing them in person, a test ride or two, and the right upgrades, and the initial polarizing impressions might change.


----------



## stanseven

I love Cervelo's but I passed on my latest decision and got something else. The tall head tubes look bad. I know the fix is a negative stem but I don't like the looks of both the head tube and the stem that way. The 2012 colors are boring and bland. It seems the last few years, Cervelo doesn't listen to owners and buyers and designs bikes the way they want - then it's take it or leave it if you are getting a new bike.

Anyway I've still got my SLC-SL.


----------



## Rashadabd

More photos:

http://blog.artscyclery.com/sneak-peek/2013-cervelo-sneak-peek/


----------



## Golfster

^ They look better in those pics. Thanks for the link. It looks like there is greater support for Shimano based on the builds shown. I didn't see Red listed as an option for the R5, as an example. Time will tell...


----------



## kookieCANADA

Golfster said:


> ^ They look better in those pics. Thanks for the link. It looks like there is greater support for Shimano based on the builds shown. I didn't see Red listed as an option for the R5, as an example. Time will tell...


If you look a the bottom of the R5 picture it states "R5 Red"....


----------



## Golfster

Thank you. I didn't notice that.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like the art's cyclery link got shut down...


----------



## MercRidnMike

Rashadabd said:


> It's not too late to get an RS. My understanding is that many shops still have some available if you act quickly.


Locally, it's not likely to happen. The local Cervelo dealer is quite race and tri oriented so they rarely have both in to compare...it is usually one or the other (it's a small shop with 10-12 spots for bikes total) and most of their stock is S and P series bikes.


----------



## stanseven

Is it just me or has Cervelo decided the last few years to be independent of what buyers want? It seems like they started with the taller head tubes and rebutted complaints that riders could use -17 degree stems. Of course it that was it, why could people wanting higher positions use flipped stems? That seemed to come from one of the original founders. The colors also have been pretty boring and routine the last four years or so.


----------



## bayAreaDude

stanseven said:


> Is it just me or has Cervelo decided the last few years to be independent of what buyers want? It seems like they started with the taller head tubes and rebutted complaints that riders could use -17 degree stems. Of course it that was it, why could people wanting higher positions use flipped stems? That seemed to come from one of the original founders. The colors also have been pretty boring and routine the last four years or so.


I bought a Cervelo and don't care what it looks like, so I think it depends on the particular buyers expectations and what is important to them.


----------



## Golfster

Is there a projected date of availability at the LBS level?


----------



## xjbaylor

stanseven said:


> Is it just me or has Cervelo decided the last few years to be independent of what buyers want? It seems like they started with the taller head tubes and rebutted complaints that riders could use -17 degree stems. Of course it that was it, why could people wanting higher positions use flipped stems? That seemed to come from one of the original founders. The colors also have been pretty boring and routine the last four years or so.


You are looking at what the internet bike crowd claims that they want and assuming it applies to all potential Cervelo buyers. The truth is most of the people looking to buy an R3 or an S2 will ride it back to back with another bike and find the position slightly more comfortable. They probably won't know why, but they will like it, and Cervelo will make more money giving more people what they want. Most people are "average" in height, flexibility, etc. Why not make a bike that caters to them, but can be fit to those more or less flexible, more or less long limbed, etc. 

The truth is, most people looking for a bike with the knowledge that they need/want a shorter HT will be willing to buy the next size down and run a longer stem. In fact, most probably want to do just that as it looks more pro. Heck, Cervelo probably even realized that the "slam that stem" craze is real, and by making HT's slightly taller more people will be able to slam their stem on a Cervelo, which will add another mild incentive to buy one. 

And don't think it is just Cervelo. We have been seeing HT heights creeping up for some time now. Madone H2 geometry, Tarmacs are on the tall side, etc. If you want aggressive get a production steel bike like a Gunnar.


----------



## Rashadabd

I'm not so sure I can agree anymore (though I think you are right on point as of last year), but I thing bikes like the Trek Domane and BMC Gran Fondo and new Madone are providing consumers with more option in packages that have more integration and many of the features that have made Cervelo dominant in the comfort and aero markets for years. I also thik the competition is only going to get tighter from here. We'll see how the sales go and if they make the smart decision on pricing.


----------



## xjbaylor

Rashadabd said:


> I'm not so sure I can agree anymore (though I think you are right on point as of last year), but I thing bikes like the Trek Domane and BMC Gran Fondo and new Madone are providing consumers with more option in packages that have more integration and many of the features that have made Cervelo dominant in the comfort and aero markets for years. I also thik the competition is only going to get tighter from here. We'll see how the sales go and if they make the smart decision on pricing.


Yes, and they JUST released these bikes this year. The S5 is the most aero road bike currently available. To the segment of the market to which that matters they could claim that Trek just isn't doing anything to appeal to their customers. It is all so relative.

BMC didn't have a comfort oriented bike before the Gran Fondo came out. I don't understand why everyone acts as if Cervelo could have seen that coming around the bend, tooled up, and beat them to the market. They have the RS, if they think it is profitable they will improve it. If not, they will focus on those things that are profitable in their opinion. They currently offer what are arguably two of the best road bikes being made (R5 and S5.) That is pretty impressive by any standards. 

About offering more options. More options means more molds, more paint colors, more purchasing, more complicated logistics...more everything. For a smallish company offering fewer options make sense. Do what you do well, don't raise your costs significantly trying to be everything to everyone. No company has an unlimited number of arrows in their quiver. Cervelo needs to "call its shots" and hit what they are aiming at. Currently that appears to be technologically sound high level race bikes. Attempting to do something like offering 3 geometries for every frame they make would increase their costs by enough that it could bury them. 

Cervelo is good at what they do. If you think that another manufacturer offers a better bike for you than buy it. Chances are the next year Cervelo will offer the bike that tickles your fancy. That could be played out every year ad nauseam. The S3 was the bike I wanted when I purchased it, but I think my next bike will be steel. I won't wait for Cervelo to start building bespoke steel bikes, I will buy from someone who specializes in bespoke steel bikes. But if I decide I need a comfortable race bike down the road, Cervelo might be back on my radar. But I won't ask them to start making bikes that work for me, I will simply choose to work with companies whose philosophies fit my desires.

That wasn't really meant as a rant at you, I just hear so many people complaining online that company "X" doesn't do "Y", etc. The simple solution is to find a company that does do "Y" and purchase from them. These companies are making calculated decisions to best meet the needs of their markets. Outside of Specialized, Giant and Trek, not many manufacturers can afford to build a bike for everyone, and most manufacturers will forgive you if you have to go elsewhere to find the right bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

xjbaylor said:


> Yes, and they JUST released these bikes this year. The S5 is the most aero road bike currently available. To the segment of the market to which that matters they could claim that Trek just isn't doing anything to appeal to their customers. It is all so relative.
> 
> BMC didn't have a comfort oriented bike before the Gran Fondo came out. I don't understand why everyone acts as if Cervelo could have seen that coming around the bend, tooled up, and beat them to the market. They have the RS, if they think it is profitable they will improve it. If not, they will focus on those things that are profitable in their opinion. They currently offer what are arguably two of the best road bikes being made (R5 and S5.) That is pretty impressive by any standards.
> 
> About offering more options. More options means more molds, more paint colors, more purchasing, more complicated logistics...more everything. For a smallish company offering fewer options make sense. Do what you do well, don't raise your costs significantly trying to be everything to everyone. No company has an unlimited number of arrows in their quiver. Cervelo needs to "call its shots" and hit what they are aiming at. Currently that appears to be technologically sound high level race bikes. Attempting to do something like offering 3 geometries for every frame they make would increase their costs by enough that it could bury them.
> 
> Cervelo is good at what they do. If you think that another manufacturer offers a better bike for you than buy it. Chances are the next year Cervelo will offer the bike that tickles your fancy. That could be played out every year ad nauseam. The S3 was the bike I wanted when I purchased it, but I think my next bike will be steel. I won't wait for Cervelo to start building bespoke steel bikes, I will buy from someone who specializes in bespoke steel bikes. But if I decide I need a comfortable race bike down the road, Cervelo might be back on my radar. But I won't ask them to start making bikes that work for me, I will simply choose to work with companies whose philosophies fit my desires.
> 
> That wasn't really meant as a rant at you, I just hear so many people complaining online that company "X" doesn't do "Y", etc. The simple solution is to find a company that does do "Y" and purchase from them. These companies are making calculated decisions to best meet the needs of their markets. Outside of Specialized, Giant and Trek, not many manufacturers can afford to build a bike for everyone, and most manufacturers will forgive you if you have to go elsewhere to find the right bike.


Um, this is pretty obvious right. None of us can dictate to Cervelo what to build. We all "vote" with our purchases and that is all we can do. I was only saying that the competition is getting stiffer in the comfort and aero genres and not that Cervelo needed to predict what is now out there, but they probably should react accordingly on both integration and pricing. Their next model may in fact innovate and take things to another level, but as of right now, I would say that Specialized, Trek (which is new in my opinion) and BMC are in the game and have closed the gap on several fronts. I personnally think that is good for consumers, but I am also a person that is not a fan of limiting myself to one company. I am always assessing what is the best bike for my money and intended use.


----------



## Rashadabd

It is my understanding that the RS has been discontinued.


----------



## Rashadabd

I also failed to list Felt's new Z series as another bike that appears to have closed the gap on the comfort and integration fronts.


----------



## drewskey

squareslinky said:


> Sorry for the tease, it seems like that is what I did and I did not mean to.
> 
> The model numbers are written vertically on the seat tubes, with more of a hand written font. Solid colors with less pin stripe looks. Seat tubes are sometimes a different color (white or red) only above the BB and below the TT.* I think there is an extra Cervelo on the top tubes.* The pics I saw were mostly black bikes, black with red, or a dark grey R.
> 
> I didn't read anything I liked what I saw too much. I am not doing it justice at all with what I am writing. I have no clue when it will be released. I was not allowed to take a picture or get a copy of what I saw. Personally I would ask your local shop if they can show you. I assume they also have what I saw.


Oh thank godness they are including another cervelo. I almost forgot what bike it was. At least they don't have it bad like Canyons do.


----------



## squareslinky

I was attempting to describe a picture I saw, before the pictures were released.

Regarding the logo's. It is a change for Cervelo, but how different is it compared to Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, or Giant?

3 logo's on the R3 or R5 from the side
2 on the S2 or S5
4 on a Giant 
4 on a Cannondale
2 on a Trek
2 - 4 on Specialized, pending the color


----------



## drewskey

squareslinky said:


> I was attempting to describe a picture I saw, before the pictures were released.
> 
> Regarding the logo's. It is a change for Cervelo, but how different is it compared to Cannondale, Trek, Specialized, or Giant?
> 
> 3 logo's on the R3 or R5 from the side
> 2 on the S2 or S5
> 4 on a Giant
> 4 on a Cannondale
> 2 on a Trek
> 2 - 4 on Specialized, pending the color


I wasn't dogging on your description, rather, as you were well to point out, the plastering of names all over frames.


----------



## WesternCTRoadie

Any indication that they are going to revamp the RS or are they going to continue to let it just fade away...


----------



## Rashadabd

Not sure, but the fact that they appear to have moved a R3 fitted with 105 into the RS's old price range suggests that they are done with it. I don't know for sure though. The prices I saw on the art's cyclery blog also aren't "final" yet according to Cervelo.


----------



## WesternCTRoadie

I suspect you are right...which is disappointing. While the new R3 frame is great, it's still not as forgiving as the RS for us endurance riders. I guess Cervelo's reputation is in racing bikes and that's where they intend to maintain their focus.


----------



## Rashadabd

It will be really interesting to see how all of this plays out over the next couple of years. I would like to see Cervelo respond with something that excites us. As of right now, I have a R3 that I enjoy a lot and don't need another one. I was considering adding a S5, but think I will pass on next year's model, especially if they raise the prices as has been rumored. On the immediate endurance side of things (as I have said before), I am going to take a close look at BMC's new Gran Fondo and Trek's new Domane. Both are getting great reviews, but for different reasons. You have lots of pricing options right now with the Domane and my understanding is that BMC will be providing the same with the Gran Fondo soon. I am also intrigued by Felt's updated Z Series bikes. Here's some info:

BMC Granfondo GF01 | Bicycling Magazine

Review: 2013 Trek Domane Endurance Road Bike - Bike Rumor


----------



## Rashadabd

More on the BMC:

BMC granfondo GF01 MY13 - YouTube


----------



## WesternCTRoadie

I am very happy with my RS for now but am disappointed they don't seem to be focusing here after helping to create the endurance segment. My brother is in the market for a new endurance bike and really liked my RS. However, the dealer didn't have an RS and wasn't interested in ordering one. They steered him to the new R3 but it was too much of a racing bike for my brothers taste. He's ridden both the Domane and the Roubaix and is now trying to decide between the two. I am not familiar with the Gran Fondo but will check it out. Thanks for the lead!


----------



## Rashadabd

Cervelo updated their homepage with the new bikes:

Cervélo Cycles - World's Fastest and Lightest Bikes - Cervélo


----------



## Golfster

Thank you. I've been looking forward to seeing the updates. Looking at the prices, they seem reasonable as compared to competitive models similarly equipped. I seem to be in the minority, but I like the new paint schemes. Cervelo is now one of my "stong possibles" candidates for the next bike.


----------



## Rashadabd

Yeah, the prices pretty much stayed the same except for replacing the RS with the entry level R3. I was happy to see that as well. I really love my 2012 R3 and while the new color schemes don't excite me enough to buy a new Cervelo this year, I can see why someone that has been considering getting one would take a very close look at the new R3 at the old RS price.


----------



## bayAreaDude

Just noticed that you get a 105 groupset now. Great move imo.


----------



## Rashadabd

Here's more:

http://www.bicycling.com/cervelo-s5-vwd-aero-road-bike#/video/all/created/d/1


----------



## Roadone

Not impressed at all with the new paint jobs...too bad...


----------



## boogermin

*Disappointed with 2013*

Did a ton a research before pulling the trigger on my first proper road bike (this forum was very helpful, so thank you all). I was at first thinking of an S5, but went with the more "traditional" R3. I'm a "newer the better" kinda person, but I just couldn't get past the paint of the 2013 R3, so I went with a 2012 R3 Team with New SRAM Red, 3T Team cockpit, and Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals. The only thing I haven't picked yet is a new wheel set. I have all winter to research (I live in the NYC, and I don't like doing things in the cold except skiing), but I was thinking Kysyrium SLR, EC90 SL, or maybe a set of Williams System 38s. Will post pics when I pick up the bike.


----------



## drewskey

boogermin said:


> Did a ton a research before pulling the trigger on my first proper road bike (this forums was very helpful, so thank you all). I was at first thinking of an S5, but went with the more "traditional" R3. I'm a "newer the better" kinda person, but I just couldn't get past the paint of the 2013 R3, so I went with a 2012 R3 Team with New SRAM Red, 3T Team cockpit, and Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals. The only thing I haven't picked yet is a new wheel set. I have all winter to research (I live in the NYC, and I don't like doing things in the cold except skiing), but I was thinking Kysyrium SLR, EC90 SL, or maybe a set of Williams System 38s. Will post pics when I pick up the bike.


If time is on your side (like it sounds like), then some good deals can be had over the winter months on closeout wheelsets.


----------



## Rashadabd

boogermin said:


> Did a ton a research before pulling the trigger on my first proper road bike (this forums was very helpful, so thank you all). I was at first thinking of an S5, but went with the more "traditional" R3. I'm a "newer the better" kinda person, but I just couldn't get past the paint of the 2013 R3, so I went with a 2012 R3 Team with New SRAM Red, 3T Team cockpit, and Keo 2 Max Carbon pedals. The only thing I haven't picked yet is a new wheel set. I have all winter to research (I live in the NYC, and I don't like doing things in the cold except skiing), but I was thinking Kysyrium SLR, EC90 SL, or maybe a set of Williams System 38s. Will post pics when I pick up the bike.


Congrats, enjoy it man! It's a fun bike to ride and a great all-arounder.


----------

